# Booster un PowerBook G4 ?



## Oizo (29 Mai 2016)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai récupéré un bon vieux PowerBook G4 datant de 2002 (PowerBook 3,3).

Celui est comme neuf, totalement fonctionnel avec juste une batterie un peu faiblarde, il n'a pratiquement pas servi.

Sa config est la suivante :
PowerPC G4 550 MHz
Disque dur ATA de 20 Go
Graveur CD-RW
Ecran 15 pouces 1152x768
768 Mo de RAM
Mac OS 10.4.11

Il rame pas mal sur Internet, même sans aller sur des sites trop chargés, mais c'est utilisable, les pages s'affichent normalement. J'ai installé un navigateur adapté (TenFourFox).

Pensez-vous que je puisse améliorer les performances de ce Mac ?

Niveau mémoire il est indiqué à 1 Go max, je suis à 768, est-ce que ça va vraiment faire une différence ?

Remplacer le disque dur par un SSD ? Il faut dire que le disque ATA interne, un IBN TravelStar 30GN est un 4200 tours/min ! Il devrait y avoir une amélioration.

Qu'en pensez-vous ? Cela vaut le coup ou je laisse la machine dans l'état ?

Merci à vous !


----------



## dandu (29 Mai 2016)

Tu peux monter la RAM, mais ça ne sert pas des masses avec 768 Mo.

Pour le SSD, le plus simple est de trouver un SSD mSATA de 32 Go ou 64 Go et d'utiliser un adaptateur mSATA vers IDE, ça marche pas mal et ça rend la machine plus rapide. Mais ça va rester inutilisable pour de la vidéo sur les pages Web et les trucs un peu lourd.

Le SSD, ça améliore le confort (et ça rend un plus silencieux) mais avec les G3/G4, c'est rarement le goulet d'étranglement principal, le CPU limite bien plus.


----------



## Oizo (29 Mai 2016)

Ok merci, je ne connaissais pas les mSATA, je serais parti sur un modèle ATA simple. J'avais d'ailleurs repéré celui-ci : http://www.priceminister.com/offer/...63|nw:g|rnd:2165427684040146735|dvc:c|adp:1o1

Le mSATA serait mieux niveau performances en général ?


----------



## huguesdelamure (30 Mai 2016)

Hmm, vu le processeur de ton PowerBook, je doute aussi que changer le SSD ou la RAM ne fluidifie bien la machine, TenFourFox est un logiciel affreusement gourmant, même mon G5 (qui fait partie des PowerPC les plus récents) peine sur certains sites et des que j'ouvre plusieurs onglets.

Bref, à voir ce que tu veux vraiment faire avec, mais pour de la nav internet, c'est de plus en plus limite :/


----------



## Oizo (30 Mai 2016)

Oui vu l'âge de la machine je ne m'attends pas à des miracles, mais si je peux l'accélérer un peu pour en tirer le max de ses capacités ça serait pas mal. Pour un usage internet comme aller consulter des mails ou aller sur MacG, si c'est un peu près fluide, ça serait déjà bien. Après pour le reste j'ai mon tout récent MacBook Pro Retina


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2016)

Si le SSD a quand même un impact non négligeable sur les Mac PPC. Même un iBook coquillage est bien plus rapide à booter et à lancer les applis avec un SSD.

Il existe des SSD IDE. Perso j'ai pris du Transcend sur Amazon, et un chez OWC. Pas forcément donné, mais tu ne t'emmerdes pas avec des convertisseurs.

Il y a un autre avantage, ça diminue bien la chauffe aussi.

Pour la RAM, c'est toi qui voit. Perso j'aime gonfler au max tout mes vieux Macs, même si c'est surtout pour le plaisir. Surtout tant que c'est possible.

Cool d'avoir un Titanium en bon état. Le 550 a été mon premier portable neuf, et j'ai même pu bosser un an au boulot avec (admin unix). J'ai du le revendre pour acheter un Alu, mais depuis j'ai retrouvé un 867 en état nickel aussi.


----------



## Oizo (30 Mai 2016)

Ok merci, oui belle machine ce PowerBook Titanium !

Bon je vais partir sur un SSD dans un premier temps, je viendrai vous dire si j'ai constaté de belles améliorations


----------



## huguesdelamure (30 Mai 2016)

Melaure : Tiens, un Lyonnais !  

J'avais mis un SSD dans mon G5, je n'ai vu strictement aucune différence. 
 Après c'est une exception, en effet.

Pour le SSD, oui ça accélère le Mac, mais est-ce vraiment rentable vu la machine ?


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2016)

Non ce n'est pas rentable, mais quand on reprend ces vieilles machines, c'est pour le plaisir. On a envie de les pousser au max.


----------



## Oizo (30 Mai 2016)

Tout à fait 

C'est d'ailleurs pour ces raisons que j'ai gardé mes anciens Mac que j'utilise encore de temps en temps.
Un performa 5200 avec carte TV, plus de 20 ans et toujours fonctionnel, FileGuard m'indique qu'il a tourné plus de 40 000 h !
Un iBook G3, sur lequel je viens de réinstaller MacOS 9.1 (il était sous MacOS 10.4 mais ramait à fond)
Maintenant c'est le PowerBook Titanium qui va tourner sous OS 10.4


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2016)

Et je vais ajouter un truc : Apple est tellement décevant avec son actuel matos bridé, ses OS bugués et ses abandons de logiciels du jour au lendemain qu'il n'y a que le vieux matos qui me fasse plaisir


----------



## huguesdelamure (30 Mai 2016)

Je suis pareil (voir ma signature) mais je ne suis jamais allé jusqu'a acheter un SSD (qui coute un bras) pour mes vieilles machines ;-)


----------



## voltfan (2 Juin 2016)

Salut a tous !
Pour les SSD j'en achète souvent sur un célèbre site chinois (A**express) car ils proposent de très petites capacités proche de l'origine (4-8-16-32 Go) a très bon prix.
Mais évidemment ça ne doit pas servir de DD principal  dans une machine récente ou qu'on utilise tous les jours


----------



## melaure (2 Juin 2016)

voltfan a dit:


> Salut a tous !
> Pour les SSD j'en achète souvent sur un célèbre site chinois (A**express) car ils proposent de très petites capacités proche de l'origine (4-8-16-32 Go) a très bon prix.
> Mais évidemment ça ne doit pas servir de DD principal  dans une machine récente ou qu'on utilise tous les jours



Vraiment fiable ce site ? Et que valent les SSD Kingspec en IDE ?

Ils ne sont pas trop cher ... hughes ?


----------



## voltfan (3 Juin 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Vraiment fiable ce site ? Et que valent les SSD Kingspec en IDE ?
> 
> Ils ne sont pas trop cher ... hughes ?



Ben ça passe, faut juste prendre les vendeurs avec pas mal d'avis positifs 
J'en suis a ma 30è commande minimum et aucun problème jusqu'ici (a part la livraison d'un mois car il faut éviter DHL ABSOLUMENT : frais de douane abusifs)
J'ai même acheté mon smartphone sur ce site (par contre ceux de grandes marques sont toujours reconditionnés et ce n'est pas précisé )

Sans parler des pièces pour réparer un ordi ou un smarphone a moindre frais : ils ont par exemple encore des batteries d'Ibook Clamshell (après je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut)


Après pour les SSD y a du bon comme du mauvais : il ne faut pas s'attendre a la qualité d'une grande marque (quoi que Samsung …  )
Je te conseille la vidéo d'Elektronikheart sur Youtube qui est très instructive.

Après pour mon usage ça me conviens vu que je n'ai pas de données importantes et que je m'en sers rarement.
Par exemple un 16g c'est environ 10-15€


----------



## melaure (3 Juin 2016)

Oui c'est pour de vieux micro qui ne servent pas trop souvent. D'ailleurs il faut toujours avoir un clone, car un SSD perd ses données si on ne l'allume pas tous les 6 mois/1 an ...

Des modèles de 32, voir 64 serait bien. Faut que je compare avec amazon. Sinon j'avais pris du Transcend en SSD IDE, et c'est très bon, même si c'est plus cher.

Après des batteries de palourde on en trouve encore en France, faut juste comparer les prix.


Il faudrait quand même que je teste ces boitiers au format disque IDE 9.5 mm voire 7mm qui contiennent un SSD mSata. C'est peut-être pas si mal ... Mais quelles sont les bonnes marques ? Si OWC en faisait, je n'aurais pas de soucis, mais là ...


----------



## dandu (6 Juin 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Oui c'est pour de vieux micro qui ne servent pas trop souvent. *D'ailleurs il faut toujours avoir un clone, car un SSD perd ses données si on ne l'allume pas tous les 6 mois/1 an ...*
> 
> Des modèles de 32, voir 64 serait bien. Faut que je compare avec amazon. Sinon j'avais pris du Transcend en SSD IDE, et c'est très bon, même si c'est plus cher.
> 
> ...



Faut pas prendre des cartes SD  (et franchement, t'as déjà eu ça ?). N'importe quelle carte mémoire est certifiée 10 ans en rétention, et à part un truc usé jusqu'à la moelle, ça pose pas de soucis.

Pour les SSD en IDE, c'est assez simple : les modèles réellement en IDE (Transcend, Kingspec, etc.), c'est juste une Compact Flash dans un joli boîtier avec un connecteur adapté. C'est pas franchement performant.

Les adaptateurs mSATA, suffit de prendre un SSD correct. Crucial propose des trucs sympas en M4 (vieux) ou M500. Après, le choix de l'adaptateur SATA/IDE intégré joue un peu, faut privilégier JMicron ou Marvell quand c'est indiqué. Mais dans tous les cas, c'est plus performant, plus résistant et moins cher qu'un SSD en IDE natif. La seule autre alternative, c'est les SSD "IDE" d'OWC, mais c'est la même chose que les mSATA, c'est un SSD SATA classique (en interface micro SATA, dans celui que j'ai) avec un adaptateur SATA/IDE en interne.


Au passage, faut juste se méfier d'un truc : les "petits" SSD (32 Go et moins) ont des perfs en écriture assez faibles. Ca reste largement plus qu'un disque dur de l'époque, ceci dit (de l'ordre de 40 à 50 Mo/s). Et faut pas oublier que l'interface IDE des vieux Mac limite pas mal : ça va de ~16 Mo/s (iMac G3 1st gen) à ~100 Mo/s (les derniers G4).

Franchement, le seul souci de SSD que j'ai eu, c'était un Power Mac G4 qui attendait un périphérique IDE en master, et l'adaptateur était en slave de base. Faut bien regarder les adaptateurs, du coup : ils proposent pas tous le choix (et c'est un souci dans certains cas)


----------



## melaure (7 Juin 2016)

Merci, je ne suis pas ignorant de tout ça, mais c'est vrai que je n'ai jamais regardé du coté des adaptateurs mSata. Je vais donc chercher un peu les marques dont tu parles, sauf si tu as des modèles précis à recommander.

Par contre le problème de perte de données d'un SSD qui reste longtemps inutilisé est bien réél et concerne tous les SSD et marques de SSD. Mais selon la technologie (TLC, MLC, SLC), et la génération de gamme, la durée de conservation sans alim varie beaucoup, parfois jusqu'a 10 ans, sachant que la température de stockage joue beaucoup : évitez la chaleur !

Rien à voir avec les cartes flash qui elles sont prévues pour ne pas perdre le contenu pendant un bon moment et depuis longtemps.


----------



## daffyb (7 Juin 2016)

Je me souviens d'avoir upgradé un iBook G4 1.25GHz avec un DD 7200tr/min et on ressentait bien la différence.
Donc, oui un SSD permettra d'avoir une utilisation plus fluide, mais il est évident qu'on ne va pas le transformer en machine de guerre !


----------



## melaure (7 Juin 2016)

Certes mais c'est sensible. Un ami a passé son iBook G3/500 en SSD et c'était vraiment appréciable.


----------



## Invité (8 Juin 2016)

Pareil, j'ai mis un SSD de 32Go Silicon Power (d'occaz) dans mon iBook G3 Dual Usb.
C'est sans comparaison avec le disque anémique d'origine et rend l'utilisation très agréable.


----------



## dandu (8 Juin 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Merci, je ne suis pas ignorant de tout ça, mais c'est vrai que je n'ai jamais regardé du coté des adaptateurs mSata. Je vais donc chercher un peu les marques dont tu parles, sauf si tu as des modèles précis à recommander.
> 
> *Par contre le problème de perte de données d'un SSD qui reste longtemps inutilisé est bien réél et concerne tous les SSD et marques de SSD. Mais selon la technologie (TLC, MLC, SLC), et la génération de gamme, la durée de conservation sans alim varie beaucoup, parfois jusqu'a 10 ans, sachant que la température de stockage joue beaucoup : évitez la chaleur !*
> 
> Rien à voir avec les cartes flash qui elles sont prévues pour ne pas perdre le contenu pendant un bon moment et depuis longtemps.



Non, mais t'as une preuve de ça ? A part les gammes pro qui utilisent de la mémoire dont la durée de rétention est franchement faible (mais c'est exprès), c'est vraiment pas un souci.

En fait, c'est plus le cas sur les cartes flash bas de gamme, justement. Parce que la mémoire est franchement pas de bonne qualité quand on tape dans le pas cher, alors qu'un SSD, sauf à aller sur du chinois sans marque, t'as un minimum.

Les puces des cartes flash, des clés USB et des SSD, c'est exactement les mêmes, hein. C'est juste le prix et (donc) la gamme qui joue.


----------



## melaure (9 Juin 2016)

Non les puces des SSD et cartes Flash ne sont pas les mêmes. Et des articles sur ce genre de problème, il y en a pléthore sur le net, c'est pas ce qui manque. Après tu verras, stocke un truc sur un SSD dans un placard, et si tu perds des trucs, au moins tu ne pourras pas dire que personne n'osait le dire 

Perso je trouve le risque suffisant pour que tout ce qui est stocké sur SSD, le soit aussi sur un disque dur mécanique qui lui aura une bien meilleure durée de vie en stockage à froid.


----------



## dandu (11 Juin 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Non les puces des SSD et cartes Flash ne sont pas les mêmes. Et des articles sur ce genre de problème, il y en a pléthore sur le net, c'est pas ce qui manque. Après tu verras, stocke un truc sur un SSD dans un placard, et si tu perds des trucs, au moins tu ne pourras pas dire que personne n'osait le dire
> 
> Perso je trouve le risque suffisant pour que tout ce qui est stocké sur SSD, le soit aussi sur un disque dur mécanique qui lui aura une bien meilleure durée de vie en stockage à froid.



Bien sur que si. Les SSD, les cartes mémoires et les clés USB utilisent de la NAND, et en dehors des SSD professionnels qui utilisent de la eMLC, la durée de rétention de la mémoire flash est certifiée dans la majorité des cas à 10 ans, et même sur des cellules très usées, on descend pas sous plusieurs années.

Les articles sur le Net et dans les journaux sur ça, c'est pas comme si j'en avais écris une partie  Ca va faire presque 10 ans que j'utilise des SSD dans mes machines et j'ai jamais perdu (ni jamais vu) de pertes de données à cause de la rétention sur un SSD. L'usure, oui, deux fois : en faisant des tests... d'usure avec des usages irréalistes (genre plusieurs To écrit tous les jours sur des SSD de 64 Go).

Sauf à aller sur de la mémoire flash vraiment bas de gamme (genre des SSD IDE à base de Compact Flash camouflée), ça va jamais poser de soucis. Même l'usure en réalité, c'est globalement un faux problème : t'as plus de chances de griller le contrôleur que la flash.


----------



## melaure (11 Juin 2016)

Certes, mais là on ne parle pas d'usure, mais de stockage sans alimentation électrique, ce n'est pas pareil. As-tu stocké pendant 10 ans des SSD dans un placard ?


----------



## dandu (11 Juin 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Certes, mais là on ne parle pas d'usure, mais de stockage sans alimentation électrique, ce n'est pas pareil. As-tu stocké pendant 10 ans des SSD dans un placard ?



Toi non plus. Et personne, a priori.

Si tu veux, j'ai des cartes Compact Flash restée plus de 5 ans dans un tiroir sans soucis. 

Et un test en cours avec un tas de clés USB et cartes Compact Flash. Et des tests d'usures avec des étuves dans les conditions du JEDEC.

Et je répète : en dehors des SSD professionnels en eMMC - dont la durée de rétention est faible *exprès* -, les puces NAND ont une durée de rétention élevée. Et sinon, l'usure est liée à la rétention des données : une cellule usée jusqu'à la corde, elle garde les données moins longtemps. Mais ça reste de l'ordre de plusieurs années.


----------



## melaure (12 Juin 2016)

Justement si je ne stocke pas de SSD non alimenté, c'est parce que j'ai lu assez d'articles sur ce sujet, pour ne pas faire cette bêtise.

Je ne t'empêche pas de faire les test avec des SSD, car ceux sur ces des CF/clé USB ne sont pas du tout représentatifs. Ce ne sont pas les mêmes produits et tes déductions sont donc bien hasardeuses ...


----------



## Oizo (17 Juillet 2016)

Bon j'ai installé un SSD Transcend sur mon PowerBook G4, formatage ok, je lance l'installation avec un CD Tiger d'origine, et il plante pendant l'installation (la barre n'avance plus).

J'ai beau relancer plusieurs fois, formater à nouveau, l'installation plante de façon aléatoire. J'ai un doute sur le lecteur CD. En remettant en place le disque dur d'origine ça roule. J'ai essayé en mode "Target" mais pas moyen il s'éteint dès que démarre avec la touche T. 

À part remballer mon SSD je ne sais plus trop quoi faire là !


----------



## melaure (18 Juillet 2016)

C'est étonnant car avec un iMac G3 DV ça marche en externe et interne ... Ceci dit je ne suis pas sur d'avoir fait l'install directement car j'avais déjà mes différents OS sur un DD classique, j'ai peut-être cloné tout ça


----------



## Oizo (18 Juillet 2016)

J'ai essayé avec un autre DVD système, gravé cette fois, et le lecteur pédale à fonds avant de planter le Mac. C'est presque certain que c'est le combo qui plante l'installation. Maintenant je ne comprends pas pourquoi je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner ce mode Target.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juillet 2016)

*Oizo
*


Oizo a dit:


> j'ai installé un SSD Transcend sur mon PowerBook G4, formatage ok



Quand tu dis "formatage" = format de système de fichiers "*Mac OS étendu journalisé*" (*jhfs+*) du volume principal > as-tu pensé aussi à modifier la Table de Partition générale du SSD ? - Car, pour un G4 PPC > il faut choisir nécessairement le schéma : "*Carte de Partition Apple*" si tu veux avoir un disque démarrable par le Programme Interne de ton Mac.

=> cela pourrait-il être cette lacune qui plante tes tentatives d'installation ?​
--------------------​Si ton SSD est initialisé comme il faut et si tu n'arrives toujours pas à installer d'après ton DVD > comme évoqué par *melaure* tu pourrais envisager de cloner le volume-Système de ton HDD dans le volume-vide de ton SSD. Pour cela, tu pourrais coller ton SSD dans un boîtier USB externe pour disque 2,5 pouces, démarrer sur ton HDD replacé en interne et cloner son volume sur celui du SSD.

- Il y a une version de «Carbon Copy Cloner» fonctionnelle pour «Tiger 10.4 PPC» qui pourrait faire l'affaire. Même si le logiciel râlait à propos d'un disque attaché en USB qui ne serait pas bootable, cela ne l'empêcherait pas de faire son clonage. Il faudrait peut-être simplement passer derrière une commande *bless* manuelle dans le «Terminal» pour bénir l'en-tête du volume de ton SSD, afin que le *BootManager* du Programme Interne de ton Mac puisse repérer ce volume cloné comme "démarrable" quand tu appuies sur la touche "_alt_" qui le lance et te permettre de choisir ce disque.

- Sinon, il y a l'utilitaire UNIX *asr* (*a*pple_*s*oftware_*r*estore) fourni nativement dans le répertoires de binaires de «Tiger» qui peut te faire un clone impeccable du volume-Système de ton HDD sur le volume vide de ton SSD. Demande quelle commande passer si tu préférais cette méthode.​


----------



## Oizo (21 Juillet 2016)

Merci pour ta réponse ! Oui j'ai tout de suite pensé à créer ma partition dans le bon format. 

Ce que j'ai essayé avec les moyens du bord :

- le mode Target, qui ne fonctionne pas. J'ai même essayé de zapper la PRAM. Pareil avec le disque d'origine ou le SSD. Il s'éteint quand je tente, que ce soit au démarrage via la touche T ou via la fonction disque cible dans les paramètres systèmes. Bizarre !

- cloner le DVD d'installation sur un disque dur externe firewire (via un autre Mac). Le disque dur est reconnu en disque de démarrage mais le G4 se refuse à démarrer dessus malgré la carte de partition qui va bien.

- installer le système depuis le G4 sur le disque dur externe. L'installation du DVD plante aussi. Ce n'est donc pas le SSD qui est en cause. 

La station d'accueil ou boîtier USB j'y ai pensé, mais une station au format PATA ne me servirait qu'à cette installation et plus ensuite. Cela ne me tente donc pas trop. J'ai bien un ancien disque dur externe dans ce format mais c'est pour du 3,5 pouces donc le connecteur ne rentre pas.

Je vais me chercher un graveur DVD externe Firewire, il pourra aussi me servir sur mon MacBook Pro Retina avec un adaptateur Thunderbolt que j'ai déjà.

À suivre...


----------



## Deleted member 340362 (31 Août 2016)

A mon avis c'est le processeur qui limite. Toute upgrade ne servira à rien.
J'ai un G3 300 il est inutilisable, par contre j'ai un G4 733 qui ne tourne pas si mal. Tu dois te situer entre les deux...


----------



## melaure (31 Août 2016)

Le G3/300 est inutilisable ??? Ha bon même avec les applis de l'époque ? 

Perso j'utilise mon Mac +  sans soucis. Je m'amuse avec Shuffle Puck, Dark Castle et Apache Strike, et ce n'est PAS inutilisable !


----------



## Emmanuel94 (5 Octobre 2016)

J'ai greffé un SSD de 120 Go sur mon PB 12', il tourne comme une horloge. 
J'ai été contraint de passer de 10.4.11 à 10.5.8 pour utiliser des logiciels, 
A part la navigation qui est be-ien lente que ce soiit sur SAFARI ou Ten for Fox, cela marche super bien pour une utilisation légère. Cette machine a maintenant plus de 11 ans et c'est un petite merveille.
Attention lorsque tu achètes un SSD sur le prix, acheter un adapateur vers IDE vaut vraiement le coût, on trouve des SSD de 120 GO à moins de 40 € et l'adapatateur vaut moins de 10 € alors que le même SSD coute plus de 100 € en IDE


----------



## melaure (5 Octobre 2016)

Félicitation. Est-ce que tu as pris un SSD au format M2 avec une carte adaptateur M2->IDE ?


----------



## Oizo (9 Octobre 2016)

Oizo a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse ! Oui j'ai tout de suite pensé à créer ma partition dans le bon format.
> 
> Ce que j'ai essayé avec les moyens du bord :
> 
> ...



Bonsoir à tous !
Suite et peut-être fin de cette histoire (malheureusement)

J'ai bien l'impression que ce PowerBook G4 est mort, pourtant il fonctionnait bien avec le disque dur à l'origine, mais maintenant plus moyen d'installer un système dessus, j'en viens à regretter de ne pas l'avoir laissé dans sa config d'origine, où il tournait avec l'OS 10.4.

J'ai acheté pour presque rien un graveur DVD FireWire, l'installation plante aussi aléatoirement depuis ce lecteur, donc le combo n'était pas en cause.

Pour éliminer le problème SSD, j'ai réinstallé le disque dur d'origine et tenté une réinstallation du système, il plante aussi. SSD donc pas en cause.

J'ai pensé ensuite que suite au changement du disque dur vers SSD j'ai abîmé la nappe de connexion interne. J'ai trouvé une interface PATA/SATA USB en externe. J'ai essayé d'installer Leopard dessus, il plante aussi après avoir commencé l'installation normalement.

Il faudrait que j'installe Leopard depuis un autre Mac sur ce SSD, mais je n'ai pas d'autre Mac de cette génération sous la main pour le faire.

Je crois que ce Mac va se reposer tranquillement un certain temps maintenant...


----------



## Invité (10 Octobre 2016)

Tu as tenté tous les resets possibles ?


----------



## Oizo (10 Octobre 2016)

Invité a dit:


> Tu as tenté tous les resets possibles ?



Oui je pense, hier soir j'ai quand même lancé une nouvelle fois l'installation puis je suis parti me coucher. Ce matin j'avais droit à un beau kernel panic, mais l'écran en arrière plan indiquait que l'installation est arrivée à terme.

J'ai donc remis le SSD en place et j'ai démarré le Mac, l'écran gris est apparu avec la pomme (j'ai commencé à espérer), la roue crantée est apparue (bon signe), et un kernic panic est apparu (désespoir).

J'ai redémarré à nouveau et, miracle, le démarrage est arrivé au bout ! J'ai eu la vidéo de présentation de Leopard, puis les écrans de paramétrage. Il a planté avant d'arriver au bout, en persévérant j'arrive au bureau. Mais la machine a réellement un problème et se fige aléatoirement.


----------



## daffyb (10 Octobre 2016)

il dit quoi le KP ?


----------



## Oizo (10 Octobre 2016)

C'est juste le message qui dit de redémarrer le Mac en plusieurs langues.

J'ai quand même réussi à l'utiliser une heure sans plantage ce soir, et à faire des installations, mais à un moment ou un autre le message surgit.


----------



## Invité (11 Octobre 2016)

Tu pourrais essayer de le faire tourner avec une seule barrette de Ram ?


----------



## daffyb (11 Octobre 2016)

Il faut regarder dans la console le Panic.log


----------



## Oizo (11 Octobre 2016)

Invité a dit:


> Tu pourrais essayer de le faire tourner avec une seule barrette de Ram ?



Ah bien vu, pourtant je n'ai pas touché aux barrettes, il était dans cette configuration depuis presque l'origine, je suis maintenant à 256 Mo au lieu de 768 Mo, ça rame mais cela fait 2 heures qu'il n'a plus planté, plutôt bon signe ! J'écris d'ailleurs depuis ce Mac.



daffyb a dit:


> Il faut regarder dans la console le Panic.log



J'ai trouvé PanicReporter, pas Panic.log, c'est ça ?

Voici ce que ça donne, si tu arrives à déchiffrer, c'est le dernier plantage qu'il a eu hier soir :

```
Mon Oct 10 23:31:18 2016


Unresolved kernel trap(cpu 0): 0x300 - Data access DAR=0x0000000000000018 PC=0x000000000006244C
Latest crash info for cpu 0:
   Exception state (sv=0x1f5cd500)
      PC=0x0006244C; MSR=0x00009030; DAR=0x00000018; DSISR=0x40000000; LR=0x00062D90; R1=0x1F747350; XCP=0x0000000C (0x300 - Data access)
      Backtrace:
0x0100001B 0x00062D90 0x002C4CEC 0x000EF0FC 0x000F0808 0x000F1B20
         0x0024AF04 0x00252AB8 0x0010A2D4 0x000EB3C8 0x000EC160 0x00101934 0x000F8C94 0x000F9230
         0x003100AC 0x000B4448 0x00000000
Proceeding back via exception chain:
   Exception state (sv=0x1f5cd500)
      previously dumped as "Latest" state. skipping...
   Exception state (sv=0x1f59b280)
      PC=0x91D208E0; MSR=0x0000F030; DAR=0x00000023; DSISR=0x40000000; LR=0x96ADD81C; R1=0xBFFFE1C0; XCP=0x00000030 (0xC00 - System call)

BSD process name corresponding to current thread: WindowServer

Mac OS version:
9L31a

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 9.8.0: Wed Jul 15 16:57:01 PDT 2009; root:xnu-1228.15.4~1/RELEASE_PPC
System model name: PowerBook3,3

System uptime in nanoseconds: 523798591319
unloaded kexts:
com.apple.driver.AppleTexas2AAdio    2.5A8f1 - last unloaded 6712232717
loaded kexts:
com.apple.filesystems.autofs    2.0.2 - last loaded 4631682204
com.apple.driver.AppleTexas2Audio    2.5.8f1
com.apple.driver.AudioIPCDriver    1.0.6
com.apple.driver.AppleAirPortFW    400.9
com.apple.driver.AppleTexasAudio    2.5.8f1
com.apple.driver.AppleThermal    1.0.1f2
com.apple.driver.AppleDACAAudio    2.5.8f1
com.apple.ATIRadeon    5.4.8
com.apple.iokit.IOFireWireIP    1.7.7
com.apple.driver.AppleSCCSerial    1.3.2
com.apple.driver.AppleADBButtons    3.0
com.apple.AppleOnboardDisplay    1.15.1
com.apple.driver.AppleI2S    1.0.1f1
com.apple.driver.InternalModemSupport    2.4.0
com.apple.driver.AppleADBMouse    2.1.1
com.apple.driver.AppleFileSystemDriver    1.1.0
com.apple.driver.AppleADBKeyboard    2.3.9
com.apple.iokit.SCSITaskUserClient    2.1.1
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIMultimediaCommandsDevice    2.1.1
com.apple.driver.XsanFilter    2.7.91
com.apple.iokit.IOATAPIProtocolTransport    1.5.3
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBHub    3.4.9
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBUserClient    3.4.9
com.apple.iokit.IOATABlockStorage    2.0.6
com.apple.iokit.AppleGMACEthernet    1.5.9f1
com.apple.driver.ApplePMU    2.5.6d2
com.apple.driver.AppleCore99NVRAM    1.1.1
com.apple.security.TMSafetyNet    3
com.apple.security.seatbelt    107.12
com.apple.nke.applicationfirewall    1.6.77
com.apple.iokit.IOPCCardFamily    1.6.4
com.apple.driver.KeyLargoATA    1.1.1f1
com.apple.iokit.AppleMediaBay    1.0.2f1
com.apple.driver.AppleMPIC    1.5.3
com.apple.driver.AppleFWOHCI    3.9.7
com.apple.driver.AppleVIA    1.5.1d1
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBOHCI    3.4.6
com.apple.driver.AppleKeyLargo    1.7.2f1
com.apple.driver.AppleI2C    4.0.0d2
com.apple.driver.AppleMacRiscPCI    3.4.0
com.apple.driver.DiskImages    199
com.apple.BootCache    30.4
com.apple.driver.AppleMacRISC2PE    1.8.7d5
com.apple.driver.ndrv.ATY,Stone.0xe9d4b70    1.0.0b120
com.apple.driver.AppleAirPort    400.9
com.apple.iokit.IO80211Family    216.1
com.apple.driver.AudioI2SControl    2.5.8f1
com.apple.driver.Apple02Audio    2.5.8f1
com.apple.driver.Apple02DBDMAAudio    2.5.8f1
com.apple.iokit.IOAudioFamily    1.6.9fc5
com.apple.kext.OSvKernDSPLib    1.1
com.apple.iokit.IONDRVSupport    1.7.3
com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily    1.7.3
com.apple.iokit.IOSerialFamily    9.4
com.apple.iokit.IOBDStorageFamily
```


----------



## Invité (11 Octobre 2016)

Une fois sûr que ta barrette de 256Mo tourne bien sur le slot A, tu fais tourner ton Mac avec la même barrette slot B.
Puis la barrette de 512 slot A, et après slot B.

Après, on verra…


----------



## Oizo (11 Octobre 2016)

Merci ! J'ai remis les deux barrettes en place en inversant les emplacements, je laisse tourner maintenant, pour le moment ça va mais il n'a démarré que depuis 5 minutes, il n'y a plus qu'à patienter


----------



## Oizo (12 Octobre 2016)

Bon eh bien verdict, il fonctionne ! Il a suffit d'inverser les barrettes de RAM, et il ne plante plus.

Je n'ai pas essayé de remettre en place comme à l'origine pour voir si c'était juste un problème de contact, ça fonctionne, je ne touche plus !

En tout cas merci beaucoup !


----------



## Invité (13 Octobre 2016)

Il est fréquent que les KP soient provoqués par des soucis de Ram.
content pour toi


----------

